

How Extreme is your Startup? - Our Journey Through a Canadian Accelerator - camwest
http://blog.kera.io/post/36826627638/how-extreme-is-your-startup-our-journey-through-a
http://blog.kera.io/post/36826627638/how-extreme-is-your-startup-our-journey-through-a
======
sunil_extreme
Applications are open and we look forward to teams from anywhere in the world.
Canada is a great place to live and to build a startup company! @sunil_extreme

------
cl42
Congrats guys! Good luck in the near and far future.

